# My Glass



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is some of my collection that Ive aquired over the last 8 years.


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 2


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic3


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 4


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 5


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 6


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 7


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 8


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 9


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 10


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 11


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 12


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 13


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 14


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 15


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 16


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 17


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 18


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 19


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 20


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 21


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 22


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 23


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 24


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 25


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 26


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 27


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 28


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 29


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 30


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 31


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 32


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 33


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 34


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 35


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 36


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 37


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 38


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 39


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 40


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 41


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 42


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 43


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 44


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 45


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 46


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 47


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 48


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 49


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 50


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 51


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 52


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 53


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 54


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 55


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 56


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 57


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 58


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 59


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 60


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

almost done,  pic 61


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 62


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 63


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 64


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 65


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

pic 66


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed viewing my collection as much as I enjoyed collecting it.


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2009)

I love it but you can't be "JustGlass" with all the other items you have, that is some GREAT COLOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I loved them all, awesome...
                            Thanx,
                                        Jim


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> pic 55


 This is a beauty...


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> pic 65


 This coffee table rocks, talking with someone here yesterday about doing this with clay pipes.... very nice


----------



## epackage (Nov 10, 2009)

double post edit


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the viewing! You have a remarkable collection!!! []


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 10, 2009)

Only one thing to say--------------------------Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the Hartshorn's with the arched panel.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 10, 2009)

Whoa, and double whoa, JustGlass,

 Thanks for putting up these wonderful photos! Could we arrange a private tour? I turned the sound all the way up on my computer, but could not pick up the soundtrack. There has to be some great stories behind all that gleaming glass. Would you share some with us.

 Your coffee table is crying out for some close ups and palaver...

 What is the story behind that magnificent ovoid latticed cobalt poison? And all those others...


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm hooked, did you aquire them through sales or digging or a combination of both? 
 I love the aqua meds and the arrowhead table, I have been discussing the best way to display my marble and clay pipe collection with epackage and your arrowhead table is what I envisioned-Thanks for bringing it to life for me. I'm right next door in NH, maybe we can get together and dig next year.


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 10, 2009)

That is a beautiful collection. I especially like the table.


----------



## glass man (Nov 10, 2009)

VERY GREAT AND BEAUTIFUL! JAMIE


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 10, 2009)

You really should get a hobby!

 Just kidding - very nice!!

 that was fun!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 10, 2009)

[] Great Jumping Jehosephat!
   There's some serious tonnage of GREAT bottles there, wow....finally someone with more bottles placed on every flat surface than me..( See honey?). Do you have to sleep on the floor? You have the bottle addiction as bad (worse) than I do....That's saying alot,.....  but I will say this,...A very, very nice collection of beautiful colors and great bottles....I like the arched Hartshorns and is that an aqua Paine's Celery Compound?...I've always wanted one.                                                                 Very nice.   Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2009)

[][] that was good Joe!!


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 10, 2009)

So when is the museum of glass tour? [8|] I knew i was a small fish in a big pond. Awsome collection!!![]


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 11, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    What a great collection! It must be nice to wake up every mourning pour a cup of coffee and just look around. You must think......I wasnt dreaming.....lol....Bottles....Bottles....Bottles...A true bottle collectors Disney World. The thing that shocks me even more is I dont see any dust.....NOWHERE! That seems evem more incredable.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 12, 2009)

I would be afraid to turn my big butt around at your place, in fear of knocking something over.  Wonderful collection.  Did you have to change batteries in the camera half way through?  Lot's of pics there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

Killer Collection. Wish I could spread mine out like yours, but my other collections take more room.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Nov 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JustGlass
> 
> Hope you enjoyed viewing my collection as much as I enjoyed collecting it.


 
 ABSOLUTELY!!!!  Thank you so much for all the pics!  You have everything displayed so well...how wonderful to have such a nice collection and to be able to enjoy it everyday!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome collection!!!!!!!!!!!  Love all the color.  You've done great for only eight years.  Overkill on the Warner's is always easy and welcome,  nice variants.  Thanks for sharing.  You should be proud.

 PD


----------



## rockbot (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm with you PD, awesome collection and all those colors wow! Thanks for sharing.

 Rocky


----------



## potstone (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the way you collect bottles, all types. That is
 they way I collect. I can't stick to one type.
 Once again,,, great collection. Greg


----------



## ajohn (Nov 13, 2009)

JustGlass,
 First off,I like the way you collect!!I call it A.D.D. collecting.Get going in one direction,then poof,"wow that's cool..."then another direction.
 Way cool stuff dude!
 Looks like you got just about everything covered there,...Just about.[]


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 13, 2009)

Im glad that you nice people enjoy the pics. I never thought that bottles would be part of my life. My son and I were fishing and stumbled on a bottle dump when we took a short cut from the river back to the car. We worked the dump for a month on and off and took about 1/4 of my collection from that one dump. I also picked up a good portion from my father in law who did excavating jobs with heavy equipment. Thats how my collecting started. It then expanded to garage sales and barn sales where I found that I could sometimes buy boxes of bottles for 5 bucks. The next looking places were any antique shops from Maine, New Hampshire, Mass., Ny and of course Vt. I then found myself looking for certain colors and kinds that could only be found on ebay. I did alot of buying and selling and tried as best to upgrade as I went along.  As you can see a large amount of my collection are just common bottles that I didn't sink alot of money into but have a nice variety of colors. I still look for the eye catcher but I have to admit my bottle collecting has slowed down drasticly. Bottle shows have recently been my latest buying sprees. Thank God I only go to two a year. When I sarted to collect I meant a older man who told me that bottle collecting was a addicting hobby. I laughed and told him that I only wanted a couple and I can't imagine how anyone could get addicted to collecting old bottles. Wow was I wrong.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 13, 2009)

Great collection, thanks for sharing.

 Plus, that is a cool story about how you got started! I just love reading this kind of info. In fact, I am going to start a new thread on this (even though it has been done). If you don't mind, I am going to use your story as the starting point. (If you do mind - I'll edit it out).


----------



## deacon_frost (Nov 14, 2009)

wow very impressive i love all the colors you have going on....thanks for the tour


----------

